# Dog Grooming For Dummies: a little book review



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Just in case anyone was interested in buying this book; If you're into poodles, this grooming guide might not be very useful. 

While the book gives good basic grooming advice to pet owners, the poodle section is very outdated and has oogey diagrams.

For example: 










I mean, if that's the way you want to do it, go ahead. It just looks oogey to me. :wacko:

"oogey" is my new favourite word! LOL :laugh:


----------

